# fishing in the surf



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

heading to the beach in 1 1/2 wks. Getting very excited, and work is annoying right now :moon. I have an TFO 8wt that has yet to see a hook up. We are staying at a house right on the beach and I will have great opportunities to fish weather permitting :bowdown. 

Does anyone have recommendations for casting and mending in the surf? I'm looking for pompano, blues, sheephead, and the occasional red.

I have some small shrimp patterns, clousers, etc...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully some pomps will show up soon.


----------



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

Any luck? I'm heading down there to Destin in 4 weeks and look to try the surf everyday.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm no expert but I have done a good bit of flyfishing from the beach... you're early for ladyfish but right on for the pompano and bluefish, both of which will hit almost anything you put in front of them stripped properly. For distance though I recommend fishing a 10 weight in the surf just so you can make longer casts, and I use sinking line (400) or a sink tip.


----------

